
Show HN: Fix All Conflicts – command line app for fixing merge conflicts - mkchoi212
https://github.com/mkchoi212/fac
======
topher200
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16056271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16056271)

